# win2000 alle stunde absturz



## Bitschupser (12. Juli 2002)

Ich weiß gar nicht warum weshalb... 
jedenfalls seid dieser woche, nach dem windows-auto-update stürzt mein windows2000 immer genau nach einer stunde ( nach dem anschalten) ab... ohne meldung ohne alles schwarzer bildschirm und tod...

habe schon norton utilities und virenscanner über den pc gejagt, bislang ohne erfolg... selbt in "geplante task" ist nix drin...

wisst Ihr rat wo "vielleicht dieser virus/fehler" zu beheben ist ?

System
1200 Mhz
Asus A7V266
VIA VT8366
Geforce mx4


----------



## Neurodeamon (17. Juli 2002)

2 Fehlerquellen wären mir bekannt. Welche Treiber hast Du für die Geforce? Die neuesten Nvidia-Detonator laufen einwandfrei (WHQL). Es gab aber zwischendurch eine Reihe von Versionen die den Rechner einfroren (u.a. mit schwarzem Bildschirm). Ich würde als erstes schauen, das ich die neuste Treiberversion vom Detonator draufspiele. Mit VIA-Chipsätzen ist das so eine Sache *g*, auch da würde ich mir die neustesten Via-4-in-1 treiber draufspielen (oder falls nötig vom Board-Hersteller modifizierte Versionen). Bei win2000 ist echt schon ein sch***-treiber nötig um es zum abschießen zu bewegen. Ich würde mal schauen WELCHES Auto-update gelaufen ist und nötigenfalls wieder wegputzen oder wenn es gibt neue version draufspielen.


----------



## Bitschupser (17. Juli 2002)

Jungs ich habe die Lösung gefunden.. Aber was für eine...
Ich füge einfach mal den Artikel zu meinem Problem hier ein

Ich sage Euch. sowas beklopptest habe ich noch nie gelesen und gehört, aber es paßt zu meinem Problem 100%ig.

=>
the trouble with classpnp.sys
or: "how a harddrive drove me nuts"

keywords: win2k, bluescreen, BSOD, kmode_exception_no_handled, classpnp.sys, 60 minutes, reboot


my win2k system, then stable since one year, suddenly rebooted itself. i thought "ok, that was just an exception. everything will be fine.". i guessed the error could had come from the newly installed tiny software firewall, but went on as usual, until the next reboot struck.
a look into the event log showed some warnings that my machine had "Received a PPPoE Session packet for an unknown session. Ignoring this packet.". i decided to uninstall the firewall, but that didnt correct anything. another reboot, the same warnings.
what puzzled me, was that each reboot seemed to occur about 60 minutes from boot-up, so i tried to disconnect my internet connection after 55 minutes and dialed up again. another reboot. pretty sure that the firewall must have had corrupted my DSL drivers i reinstalled my network, including the firewall. 60 minutes went by, reboot. 

my next guess was that some freak probably used ICMP packages to DoS my machine for whatever reason and so i blocked all ICMP packages to and from my pc and i also disabled the automatic reboot option to see what the bluescreen would show - but the blue screen never came.
for ten days my computer ran as smooth as ever with my firewall in place and perfect DSL connectivity. 

when microsoft released their security rollup package, i downloaded and installed it. 60 minutes later the bluescreen hit me with a "kmode_exception_not_handled" in "classpnp.sys". yeehaw! what the fuck?
the event log wasnt very much informative, giving me a: "Der Computer ist nach einem schwerwiegenden Fehler neu gestartet. Der Fehlercode war: 0x0000001e (0xc0000005, 0xeb4232bb, 0x00000000, 0x00000028). Microsoft Windows 2000 [v15.2195]. Ein volles Abbild wurde gespeichert in: C:\WINNT\Minidump\Mini020402-01.dmp.", along with those strange invalid PPPoE packages (which i thought i had blocked).
i uninstalled the security package - no use. 60 minutes went by and the bluescreen came again. I started to search for more info about the error codes, but couldnt dig up anything that would help me. one site described exactly the symptoms i encoutered, but there was no solution to it, except that the dude runs his harddrive in dma33 mode now, which i didnt accept as an option. 

then i tried to rename all classpnp.sys files (there are 3) on my system, but win2k wouldnt boot without them, so i had to repair my installation with the recovery console. 

next: the MS support tools. they provide a tool to analyze minidumps and also feature an excellent documentation on error codes and troubleshooting issues and so i was able to get a basic impression of what those error messages meant (the tools can be found on your win2k cd). i decided that updating my drivers might be a good idea and updated my motherboards BIOS and my VIA chipsets.
with the updated system i searched some newsgroups for classpnp.sys and bluescreen and found that quite a bunch of people also encountered that error and that it occures mostly on win2k with large maxtor harddrives and promise ultra ata100 controllers (thought im not 100% sure on that). nice to know, cuz that is exactly what i have, too. 

60 minutes of research.. BLAM! bluescreen.. damn.. even more frustrating was, that someone claimed the error would even occur on a freshly installed win2k system, no matter what service pack or other software installed. i didnt want to reinstall my system, even less when i read that, but because the bluescreens still came flashing exactly 60 minutes and no matter if i was connected to the internet, i decided to format my IBM drive (i use the maxtor only as storage) and install a new win2k.
u can probably imagine the dude from the newsgroup was right. i reinstalled a second time. still no luck. 

again i searched the newsgroups (try google) and there was this one message claiming the maxtor harddrive to be the problem. man.. i didnt want to read that. not my only one year old 80gig and $350 maxtor drive. i searched the maxtor and promise websites for any information on the symptoms with no result and then downloaded the powermax diagnostic tool from maxtor. its free and it checks your maxtor drive for errors.
when i connected the drive from the ATA100 bus to the IDE bus and booted the computer my BIOS spouted a warning about some SMART error and that my harddrive would fail soon. i ran the powermax utility to verify that with some funny results. while my drive failed the basic quick test with another SMART error, it passed the advanced test, which means the drive is "certified error-free" according to the powermax tool. funny thing. now what? 

i checked the maxtor site again to lookup that SMART error and the only solution given there was to replace the drive. i was unsure because the drive passed the advanced test and contacted maxtor. after receiving a lousy standard response, i decided to call their customer support in munich, which redirected me to a nice guy from belgium in ireland speaking german. he told me, that a SMART error occurs when the speed of the drives motor is going either too fast or too slow. after some time the drive is going out of control and causes the error (dont ask me for details). 

i still had warranty on the drive, so the guy offered to send me a replacement drive in advance and i had 30 days to send the broken drive to ireland after receiving the new one, which is part of their customer satisfaction policy. now im using the new drive, which is an even faster model, than the one i had before and the reboots are gone. all that is left is some questions that i probably never get an answer to, like:
why do all the motors get out of control after 60 minutes and why doesnt the drive crash when connected to the standard IDE bus (something i found out while writing my email to maxtor. the crash only occurs on the ATA100 bus)?. 

i hope this was of any help to you. if you encounter similar problems do yourself a favor and try that powermax tool first, instead of going troubleshooting for days.
cheers!


----------

